# White White Supremacists in Northamerica and Western Europe dont like Soviet Russia, Why?



## Mortimer (Sep 17, 2017)

It was quiete "Aryan" though.


----------



## Correll (Sep 17, 2017)

I'm not well versed in Nazi race theory, but I know that Slavs did NOT make the cut as "Aryan".


----------



## JoeMoma (Sep 17, 2017)

Why do you hate white people?


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 17, 2017)

JoeMoma said:


> Why do you hate white people?



I dont hate white people. Thats a big accussation out of the blue. Im a curious inquiring mind. My questions might sound provocative but they are really not, Im just curious as why white supremacists dont like soviet russia when it was white.


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 17, 2017)

Correll said:


> I'm not well versed in Nazi race theory, but I know that Slavs did NOT make the cut as "Aryan".



because of german-polish/russian rivalry, but nowadays thats over and slavs are aryans what they should have been. and if they supported hitler they were considered aryan like croats, bulgarians etc.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 17, 2017)

White White Supremacists in Northamerica and Western Europe dont like Soviet Russia, Why? 

Because their government told them not to, and being Authoritarian-passives they do and think whatever they're told.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 17, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you hate white people?
> ...


Actually you do hate white people. You resent white people and posting your race baiting threads left and right. You are trying to do this innocent inquiring mind stint while are doing the work of a provocateur. You hate that you are gypsy and blame white people for it. You are insecure in your being and trying to channel down your frustration by provoking whites. You call whites "white supremacist" without considering that the USSR murdered 30 million of whites. Now if one criticizes that terrible, despicable act you immediately call him White Supremacist. White people feed you and house you at the present, what is your problem?


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 17, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you hate white people?
> ...



You obviously do, plus you're a communist. All around, just an awful person.


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 17, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



Nazi Germany killed 60 million whites in a much shorter time and yet white supremacists like them. I dont call all white people white supremacists I only call white supremacists white supremacists, if you are not one you dont need to feel adressed. And stop your stupid bullshit that white people feed me and house I get nothing for free. I pay rent and buy my food.


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 17, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> It was quiete "Aryan" though.


Jewish Bolshevism caused the deaths of 66 million white Christian Russians. I imagine white supremacists, if there is such a thing, despise the Soviets like any decent, thinking human would.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 17, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...




Where'd you get that 60 million number?


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 17, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



Im not a communist, but communism was cool. I lived 7 years in a communist country and liked it.


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 17, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > It was quiete "Aryan" though.
> ...



How did you figured the numbers? That it was 66 million? I bet the US kill count is higher + the USA is much more zionist/jewish.


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 17, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



Thats how many people got killed in world war 2 by the nazis.


----------



## The Great Goose (Sep 17, 2017)

Half white, half asian, half wog and half gangstalker.

It's kind of like France. It's in the too hard basket. Except it's way harder.

I don't care or anything, just explaining

And Morty! Stay off those stupid race forums! They are fixating you!


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 17, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


They did? Where? Bolster your stupid claim with some CREDIBLE evidence. You must be rich bringing all that money from Serbia so you are well set. Paying your way anywhere you go. With money it wouldn't matter where one lives, would it?


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 17, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


World War II casualties - Wikipedia


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 17, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


Why did you move then? They have these cradle to grave government teats to suck on. Cuba is still communist, did you try to go there with all that money wouldn't be aproblem to hop on an airplane....or maybe like where you are right now better. Wonder why?


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 17, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



Austria is socialist so is germany. Social Democracy. So in a sense im in a socialist country.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 17, 2017)

This is just a stupid bait thread trying to trick anti-communists into defending Hitler. Waste of time.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 17, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


You are ..well, let me ask this, the number you are talking about includes Far East casualties also? Uh.. you didn't think of that? When you do your provocateur stint, prepare for it and don't throw numbers around displaying how stupid you are.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 17, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


Why did you move from Serbia? Didn't like the weather?


----------



## Pete7469 (Sep 17, 2017)

White supremacists are fucking retards. Just because they hate commies gives them no credibility, they still support a nanny state socialist system.

The rest of us just want to be left the fuck alone.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 17, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> This is just a stupid bait thread trying to trick anti-communists into defending Hitler. Waste of time.



Actually post 2 brought the Nazis in.  It ain't mentioned in the OP.


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 17, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


Sounds high... Do you have a link?


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 17, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



Thats already included because the number of all dead is 80 million.


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 17, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


US is more Zio/Jew because you shipped them all over here where they are causing all sorts of problems. Our morals are degraded, our culture is degraded, and they are the source of all the military tensions between the US and Russia. The US and Russia are natural allies, a potentiality the Jews will do anything to prevent.

As for calculating the 66 million, I just took a Holocaust and turned it up to 11. JK, that is the figure I've seen.


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 17, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



The higher figure of over 80 million includes deaths from war-related disease and famine. Civilians killed totalled 50 to 55 million, including 19 to 28 million from war-related disease and famine. Military deaths from all causes totalled 21 to 25 million, including deaths in captivity of about 5 million prisoners of war.

Recent historical scholarship has shed new light on the topic of Second World War casualties. Research in Russia since the collapse of the Soviet Union has caused a revision of estimates of Soviet WW2 fatalities.[3] According to Russian government figures, USSR losses within postwar borders now stand at 26.6 million.[4][5] including 8.5 million due to war related famine and disease[6] In August 2009 the Polish Institute of National Remembrance (IPN) researchers estimated Poland's dead at between 5.6 and 5.8 million.[7] Historian Rüdiger Overmans of the Military History Research Office (Germany) published a study in 2000 that estimated the German military dead and missing at 5.3 million, including 900,000 men conscripted from outside of Germany's 1937 borders, in Austria, and in east-central Europe.[8][9][10] The People's Republic of China puts its war dead at 20 million,[11]while the Japanese government puts its casualties due to the war at 3.1 million.[12]

World War II casualties - Wikipedia


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 17, 2017)

Actually my thread was not to provoce, not even white supremacists. Because russian white supremacists love Stalin. Well Stalin killed some whites but the Soviet Union also had no immigration and no gay rights etc. Stalin was like a harder version of Putin. Its a legitimate question, Hitler also killed whites like russians and poles and serbs etc. and you still like him. My question was inquiry until I was attacked.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Sep 17, 2017)

Most would say I'm White Supremecist.  I'm Identity.  We love Russia.  Belo Rus is probably the Whitest venue the world has to offer,  Bolshevism is jewish to the evil core.  Mortomer , are you gypsy? Where do you get your facts?  Who were the 60 million?  Who were the 6?  Red Cross figures quote roughly 300.000.  What's going on here?


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 17, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


I looked at that thing. It says 50 million to 80 million total death. It is an estimate with a 30 million discrepancy. Don't claim shit what is inaccurate. Anyhow, this is yet another of your baiting threads so may Devla reward you for your hatred chavo. A "MULO" will visit you a few times while you sleep don't be surprised, Devla will send it.


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 17, 2017)

Cossack1483 said:


> Most would say I'm White Supremecist.  I'm Identity.  We love Russia.  Belo Rus is probably the Whitest venue the world has to offer,  Bolshevism is jewish to the evil core.  Mortomer , are you gypsy? Where do you get your facts?  Who were the 60 million?  Who were the 6?  Red Cross figures quote roughly 300.000.  What's going on here?



Most Russians dont agree with you and I took this thread as inspiring from a russian nationalist from another forum. You are boot licker it seems. Russia was never as powerful as under Sovietunion, only a fool russian can hate the sovietunion and bolshewism was jewish before stalin, stalin removed the jews. Stalinist Russia: The Ultimate Nordic Aryan Paradise

And yes im gypsy. but it doesnt matter to what i said.


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 17, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



Its not a baiting thread, stop being hostile you are the only provocateur etc.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 17, 2017)

Pogo said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > This is just a stupid bait thread trying to trick anti-communists into defending Hitler. Waste of time.
> ...



"why white supremacists hate communism" is the gist of the thread title. if you're white and oppose communism, then you must be a nazi. That's how the leftist mind operates.


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 17, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


Sounds like more like 30 million for the Germans... What communist country did you live in? I lived sometime in Franco Spain and there were plenty of conservatives and conservative expats who liked that...


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 17, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 17, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



well there is such and such communism, cultural marxism now in the united states is very different then what it was in russia. russia had no immigrants, and whites or russians were the dominant elite just like under the tsar they didnt removed all non-whites but thats impossible because russia stretches deep into asia and has many different ethnic groups.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 17, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



The title says nothing about "communism".  Go learn how to read.
And even if it had that's got zero to do with Hitler or World War Two.  Your conclusion is a complete non sequitur.

Again --- it was post 2 who brought that up --- not the OP.
Prove me wrong.


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 17, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



I lived in Yugoslavia


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 17, 2017)

Pete7469 said:


> White supremacists are fucking retards. Just because they hate commies gives them no credibility, they still support a nanny state socialist system.
> 
> The rest of us just want to be left the fuck alone.


You ever met a white supremacist?


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 17, 2017)

Pogo said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Soviet russia was a communist state. The most powerful one ever to exist. "Soviet" is synonymous with communism in most people's minds.


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 17, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


I'm a Democrat and I don't give a damn what Nazis or white supremacists think. They're evil idiots. And that is total b*******. As capitalist right wing fascists of course they hate communism. And no I am not talking about Republicans they're just brainwashed and misinformed not fascists.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 17, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I like kitties


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 17, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> Actually my thread was not to provoce, not even white supremacists. Because russian white supremacists love Stalin. Well Stalin killed some whites but the Soviet Union also had no immigration and no gay rights etc. Stalin was like a harder version of Putin. Its a legitimate question, Hitler also killed whites like russians and poles and serbs etc. and you still like him. My question was inquiry until I was attacked.


By "white supremacists" do you mean "nationalists"?


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 17, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


You ever meet a white supremacist?


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 17, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> I lived in Yugoslavia



My aunt owned a yugo brand automobile back in the 90s. It felt like being inside a cardboard box. Kinda scary driving down the highway..


----------



## Pogo (Sep 17, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



First of all  "Soviet" simply means "council" or "committee", has nothing to do per se with communism.
Second, "Soviet Russia" is  automatically erroneous -- the entity you refer to from the past was the _Soviet Union_, of which Russia was one of the Republics.  What the OP is apparently referring to is Russia, the single (contemporary) country, and the adjective "Soviet" is misplaced.

Unless you think he's singling out the Russian Soviet Republic (of the old USSR) separately from Ukraine, Latvia, Georgia etc etc to ask why Group X don't like Russians but do like Georgians.  That wouldn't make a lot of sense.

But there's no reference to communism.  There's reference to race and nationality.  That's it.  And no reference to World War Two either.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Sep 17, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you hate white people?
> ...



Hey Mort.  What makes you think our opinion of Russia is based on color?  And visa versa?


----------



## Pogo (Sep 17, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



Finally --- a question that's actually relevant to the OP.


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 17, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



Not all people who dislike communism do it because of colour. But my question is specific to white supremacists and no I dont think every right winger or every white person who dislikes communism is a white supremacist. But I see that feelings are sensitive when someone says "white supremacist" no one wants to admitt he is one and feels offended when you call him that eventhough he is really one. Who is not a white supremacist doesnt need to answer or can answer from his perspective. Im just curious about the opinion on communist eastern bloc from a western white supremacist view. They had no immigration, they were nationalistic/militaristic etc.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 17, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> You ever met a white supremacist?




I haven't.


----------



## JoeMoma (Sep 17, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you hate white people?
> ...


Just posting an absurd question in an absurd thread.


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 17, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



I mean racialist nationalists. Yes. And of course I met some. They wanted to beat me up once. They were white power skinheads. And here operated a gang of white power skinheads and white nationalists in my region, just 1 mile away from my house. They were arrested for violent offenses, illegal weapons, even prostitution etc. They were a criminal gang like "Aryan Brotherhood"


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 17, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> I mean racialist nationalists. Yes. And of course I met some. They wanted to beat me up once. They were white power skinheads. And here operated a gang of white power skinheads and white nationalists in my region, just 1 mile away from my house. They were arrested for violent offenses, illegal weapons, even prostitution etc. They were a criminal gang like "Aryan Brotherhood"



I got jumped by skinheads in high school. They chased me to my girlfriends' house and punched like little girls.


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 17, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > You ever met a white supremacist?
> ...


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 17, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...




I think you screwed up your post.


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 17, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > You ever met a white supremacist?
> ...


Me neither. And I'll bet none of the libtards on this board constantly bleating about those big bad white supremacists and cheering on the destruction of monuments have ever met one either.


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 17, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


Yugoslavia was more free of world communism under Tito so probably the best communist country in a way. And I am among those who think the US used to bad-mouth Communism obviously...


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 17, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...


Then how does anyone know they exist?


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 17, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


I think Tito was also the only non-Jewish leader of a country in the Soviet bloc.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 17, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



MSM propaganda machine.


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 17, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


Ynetnews Opinion - Stalin's Jews


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 17, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Some study recently determined Europeans to be the least unwelcoming to others. Africans were next. Arab Muslims were the most unwelcoming, with Jews coming in second. White countries are the only ones allowing themselves to be overrun by non-whites, but only whites have supremacists among them.

You NEVER hear about Jewish supremacists.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 17, 2017)

There's a couple black supremacists on this forum too.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 18, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...



"Destruction of monuments"?


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 18, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...



I wrote already that I met often some. Last time two weeks ago.  in SPAR supermarket SPAR österreichische Warenhandels-AG
guy with a hoody and celtic cross signs (like white power uses it) on the hoody, shaved head and beard. Quiete tall, lean/fit around 25-35 years old. He didnt say anything to me nor did I to him, we avoided eatch other. I was with my mum there shopping. I said to my mum "this was a nazi" my mum didnt even realised it as she doesnt know what to look for.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Welcome back my Zigeuner Bekannte. I am sorry for your bad experiences with the shaved headed monsters. I hope you got out of the encounter OK.


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 18, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...



I got out of it most of the time. I even talked to some a few words. I didnt said they are monsters, I dont hate anyone not even white supremacists if they dont attack me verbally or physically or try to harm me. But its wrong that I never met one. It was claimed I never met one, when I often met one.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 18, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...




Maybe he was just a fan of heavy metal, ever think of that?


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 18, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...



he had the same cross on his hoody what stormfront had on their front page.

this


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 18, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...



That doesnt mean he was a nazi. You people and your paranoia are going to ruin everything.


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 18, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



i dont know if he was a "nazi" he was a white nationalist likely. thats the white power sign.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 18, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> i dont know if he was a "nazi" he was a white nationalist likely. thats the white power sign.



But its literally not.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


Do you know that the Celtic Cross originated around the 9th century and it is Christian symbol? Just like the crooked cross originated a few millennia ago in the land of your gypsy ancestors. Do you know, and you gypsies should know since your ancestry is rooted in India, that the crooked cross represents the primordial swirling in the creation of Universe and it is crooked because of the intensity of swirling bent the arms? Symbology is an interesting thing.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


The Celtic Cross, I just posted about it. Nazi sign? Interesting. I did not know there were Nazis in the 9th Century in Ireland. Learning something new every day.


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 18, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



Now its used by white supremacists, white nationalists etc. It doesnt matter how it originated. Stop twisting things. So he was just a pious christian?


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 18, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



So this dude was not a neo-nazi but a pious christian?


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 18, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> So this dude was not a neo-nazi but a pious christian?



People can wear symbols if they want to you fat nazi prick...


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


He could have been a pious Christian, he could have been a Heavy Metal fan Mein Zigeuner Freund. You should've asked him. Now, you are saying I am twisting things. Are you saying that people cannot use the thousands of years old symbology of their ancestors because you disapprove it?


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 18, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



I never said he cannot wear it, its not illegal so he can wear it. If I approve or disapprove doesnt matter. But he was a white supremacist. The cross and the overall outlook gave him away. Dont call me "Mein Zigeuner friend". Im not your friend, and Zigeuner is a deragatory term, I dont call you "My cracker friend". Or "My honkey friend". We are not friends, white boy.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


Did you ask him if he was a neo Nazi or he was a Christian? If you didn't then you were/are assuming things. Not a wise habit to assume then get surprised that the assumption was false.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 18, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> I never said he cannot wear it, its not illegal so he can wear it. If I approve or disapprove doesnt matter. But he was a white supremacist. The cross and the overall outlook gave him away. Dont call me "Mein Zigeuner friend". Im not your friend, and Zigeuner is a deragatory term, I dont call you "My cracker friend". Or "My honkey friend". We are not friends, white boy.



Sorry dude but just because you say he was something doesnt make him that. You're a nazi.


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 18, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



Why I would I stop to talk to a neo-nazi or white supremacist, he gave me dirty looks anyways. White pride - Wikipedia


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 18, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > I never said he cannot wear it, its not illegal so he can wear it. If I approve or disapprove doesnt matter. But he was a white supremacist. The cross and the overall outlook gave him away. Dont call me "Mein Zigeuner friend". Im not your friend, and Zigeuner is a deragatory term, I dont call you "My cracker friend". Or "My honkey friend". We are not friends, white boy.
> ...



Dude you are maybe one yourself, stop bullshiting.
White pride - Wikipedia


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 18, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...




Just because a modern group uses an ancient symbol doesnt make that symbol theirs forever.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


You can call me anything you want my cigani acquaintance. It doesn't bother me. You became hostile to a friendly approach. It is fine with me but you cannot judge people by their looks only. I post a picture, tell me what these guys look like, OK? Tell me what they look like.


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 18, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



The overall outlook gave him away. I know he was a white supremacist. Stop bullshitting. Even if some wears the KKK robe you would say he isnt a racist


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


But you don't know if he was a nazi for sure, do you Zigenuer?


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 18, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



You are provocateur. Stop bullshiting. Anyways, I met often Neo-Nazis and White Supremacists. Thats my statement.


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 18, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



I know he was a nazi, white boy.


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 18, 2017)

Pogo said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


I fail to recognize the Celtic Cross. Where is it? You said that was the telltale sign you identify a Nazi, cigani.


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 18, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



I didnt said that white boy. I know when I see a nazi white boy. Either celtic cross or swastika or imperial flag etc. There are more then only one telltale sign white boy.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 18, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> i dont know if he was a "nazi" he was a white nationalist likely. thats the white power sign.





Mortimer said:


> I know he was a nazi, white boy.




Make up your mind you RACIST BIGOT.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


You have never told me if those on the picture I posted were on welfare or what they looked like?


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 18, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



They look like middle easterners or kurds, its a small picture anyways. What does that prove? I know when I see a nazi white boy. Even if im wrong, it would be one in ten times, that i mistook someone, but i often met a nazi, i saw even how they did the hitler salute, and one guy told me about their cord belts, that usually they are white but if they killed someone they are red. i know i met nazis, stop bullshiting. and saying they dont exist.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


So you saw a Celtic Cross on a hoody. The guy wore a hoody but you could tell he had shaved head. GTFO you are cracking me up! You are lying what is customary with the cigani.


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 18, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


But you can sniff them out, apparently.


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 18, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



he had a hoody overall but didnt wear the hoody on his head. you misunderstand that he had the hoody on his head. im not lying. i met often a nazi. here i tell how i escaped a bar fight with neo-nazis. i made that video for another forum, if you want listen to it.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 18, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> They look like middle easterners or kurds, its a small picture anyways. What does that prove? I know when I see a nazi white boy. Even if im wrong, it would be one in ten times, that i mistook someone, but i often met a nazi, i saw even how they did the hitler salute, and one guy told me about their cord belts, that usually they are white but if they killed someone they are red. i know i met nazis, stop bullshiting. and saying they dont exist.


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 18, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


Did you get the brand? They would make great Christmas gifts.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


It proves that looks can be deceiving. Those on the picture are actually U.S. Delta Force guys.
Nobody said they did not exist Zigenuer. I am saying that you are lying. I am saying what the other poster says that you are a Nazi and go to their meetings that's how you know them. I have never met one personally. I see provocateurs masquerading with that symbology but that's false flag.


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 18, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



Look into the mirror then you met one. I noticed you, you are not only racist but also anti-semitic, in my thread about my new outfit you attacked a jewish guy calling him a "banker" now you call me a cigan lier, you use nazi rhetoric.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 18, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> Look into the mirror then you met one. I noticed you, you are not only racist but also anti-semitic, in my thread about my new outfit you attacked a jewish guy calling him a "banker" now you call me a cigan lier, you use nazi rhetoric.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> Look into the mirror then you met one. I noticed you, you are not only racist but also anti-semitic, in my thread about my new outfit you attacked a jewish guy calling him a "banker" now you call me a cigan lier, you use nazi rhetoric.


Hahaha... when he works in investment banking then he is a banker, is he not? You are an imbecile Zigenuer, you are set up as a provocateur by someone. The word "Banker" is a nazi rhetoric, "cigani" what word is used in at least 8 languages surrounding Serbia (and even in Serbia) is nazi language. You are paranoid, get some professional help Zigenuer. I think you are the racist instigating discord on the board. You post nothing else but provocative threads to pitch people against each other you nazi.


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 18, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > Look into the mirror then you met one. I noticed you, you are not only racist but also anti-semitic, in my thread about my new outfit you attacked a jewish guy calling him a "banker" now you call me a cigan lier, you use nazi rhetoric.
> ...



I didnt know he works in investment banking, my mistake. Cigan exists in many languages, but its a derogatory term. You know its a deragatory term or you wouldnt call me that or make a big deal that Im one. You make a big deal that Im "Zigeuner" because are aware of the hateful association and loaded. Its obvious, but you are the hypocrite not me.


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 18, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


"i dont know if he was a "nazi" he was a white nationalist likely. thats the white power sign."​So?


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 18, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



Read the whole thread. I said that because it was claimed I never met a white supremacist.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


You see, jumping into conclusions and base your judgment on assumptions leads you down the road of errors. I have no idea if the word Zigeuner is loaded or not. All I know is that you seem to be paranoid and post shit to provoke people. Your obsession with white people shows resentment therefore you see every white person as a nazi and a supremacist. You find it scary that white people want to preserve their heritage yet you want to live among whites regardless how much you despise them and scared of their customs and heritage. You want white people assimilate to the gypsies and not vice versa. If white people move to India, they should assimilate since the British Empire has no jurisdiction over it anymore. The newcomer wants to change the culture of the host country. That is fucked up.


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 18, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



Dude Im not from India. That was 1.500 years ago. We are Europeans with Southasian admixture. Im only 15% Southasian. I was never in India and Im very alien to India. Im also not a newcomer but since centuries here. Since 32 generations (it was estimated by scientists that Romani are since 32 generations in Europe). You also make the assumptions not me, I dont hate white people I said that alreay nor am I afraid of their customs or traditions. Stop accussing me of such silly things, you make that up etc. You just as well could call me anything which your mind can create, since its equally bullshit.


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 18, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > So this dude was not a neo-nazi but a pious christian?
> ...


What Mortimer doesn't understand is the concept of freedom. In a free society, we understand that there is no such thing as an evil opinion. Anyone can believe anything they want. That's one of the key components of the West's greatness. 

The Supreme Court even ruled in Brandenburg v Ohio that a KKK leader was using protected speech when he advocated violence. 

Non-Europeans think this is terrible and that the thoughts of others must be controlled so that some "evil" thoughts aren't thought. And therein lies the seed of the most brutal kinds of totalitarianism. 

People can indeed wear symbols if they want, and think what they want, and believe what they want. The only influence a free people will try to exert over the thoughts of others is persuasion--appeal to reason.


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 18, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...



I never said he cant wear it. Some posts ago I said its "not illegal he can wear it doesnt matter whether I approve or not". I said he is a white supremacist, thats all, not that he should be forbidden of free speech.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 18, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> guy with a hoody and celtic cross signs (like white power uses it) on the hoody, shaved head and beard. Quiete tall, lean/fit around 25-35 years old. He didnt say anything to me nor did I to him, we avoided eatch other. I was with my mum there shopping. I said to my mum "this was a nazi" my mum didnt even realised it as she doesnt know what to look for.



You sound envious and maybe sexually aroused by that guy.... Maybe thats the reason he avoided you.


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 18, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


You saw a dude in a supermarket. You didn't meet him.


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 18, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > guy with a hoody and celtic cross signs (like white power uses it) on the hoody, shaved head and beard. Quiete tall, lean/fit around 25-35 years old. He didnt say anything to me nor did I to him, we avoided eatch other. I was with my mum there shopping. I said to my mum "this was a nazi" my mum didnt even realised it as she doesnt know what to look for.
> ...



He was shopping I was shopping it was in the middle of the day, there was no opportunity or reason to get into a brawl or such. I just noticed he was a white supremacist. My response was that I indeed met often white supremacists, I didnt said he should not be able to wear his symbol.


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 18, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...



ok i thought that counts as "met"


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


What re you talking about? I have never said you were in India, not even as a tourist. I said your ancestors originated from India. Cigani as a vagabond nation moves all round the world. So, what if your cigani ancestors came 1500 years ago from there. Are you ashamed of your ancestry? Why Zigeuner, why? Cigani still has the remnants of caste system. There a the musicians, there are the wood carvers...etc. They very seldom intermarry between the castes. It may be changing slowly. You know I am correct.


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 18, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


When you see a dindu with a BLM t-shirt do you tell people you just met a black supremacist?


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 18, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



part of my ancestors originated in india (15%) and 85% of me didnt originate in india. why should i be ashamed of my ancestry, another accussation, i very much like my ancestry. im very active in the romani community. you said india is "my country" hence the example that im the newcomer here and at home in india, the example with a white guy going to india. thats wrong, i dont have a native country, hence in my profile "people without homeland" im long enough out of india to form a distinct culture and ethnos.


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 18, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


Not really. Common mistake for ESL, and not even a glaring one. Question: when you see this:





do you think you've seen the sign of Jewish supremacists?


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 18, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



If I met a black supremacist I would have said it. But I dont think BLM is black supremacist, I think they are civil rights activists, was Martin Luther King a Black Supremacist? They rightfully fight systematic oppression of black people in the United States. I dont think they hate white people, they have lots of white people at their rallies, they are a liberation movement and for racial equality.


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 18, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...



Thats not the same, thats the israeli flag if i see someone with the german russian, british flag i dont say i met a white supremacist either. Also its not the only telltale sign, I said that already, its the overall look. There are more telltalle signs before i declare someone a white supremacist. You guys misconstrue my posts.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


If you are without a homeland then you should appreciate the countries you move to and not attacking them as white supremacists and nazis. You are not satisfied with your circumstances so why not moving back to India? Finding a home where everybody is from the same ancestry would do good for your soul but you want to be among whites and then are bitching about it. It is your decision yet you don't like white people thus making your own life miserable Zigeuner.


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 18, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



You repeat that I dont like white people, when thats wrong. and you repeat that my ancestry is solely from India or that Im the same as indians, when thats wrong. Im not the same as Indians, not everyone in India is the same as me like you say. Also Im not from India so I cant "move back". moving back means that im from there.


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 18, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


Then why can't white nationalism be civil rights activism for whites?


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 18, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...



because they are not civil rights activists, they are not for racial equality. they want segregation or seperation, they dont want racial integration and racial equality.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


You are way out of your league when comparing MLK to BLM. You are displaying total ignorance in the matter. You paddled into waters you know nothing about. What oppression are you talking about? We just had a black president for 8 years. You are really fucked in the head and your hatred for white people clouds your mind Zigeuner.


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 18, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...



Go shoot up a school white boy. Why do you say things like "I hate white people", I dont collectively hate white people. I hate only some white people. You dont speak for all white people.


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 18, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


So you get to define what white supremacy is based on how someone accessorized? Israel restricts immigration to Jews. US actually makes it harder for whites to immigrate and PAID Jews from the Soviet Union to move here. How are we a white supremacist country oppressing minorities, and Israel isn't Jewish supremacist?


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 18, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


Separation? Like Mexico? Like Japan? Like Israel? Like Indonesia? How is separation "supremacist"?


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 18, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...



Jew is a religion not a race, if at all it would be religious supremacy, as far as I know jews come in all colours and shapes and even people with zero jewish ancestrry can become jews by conversion. No one can become white no matter how he much he tries, thats why racism is the worst form of supremacy, worse then religious supremacy or based on language, nationality etc.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


Now, just why would you say I should shoot up a school Zigeuner? Your mind is totally fucked up. You hate white people that's why you said it. Who said I was the spokesman for all white people? You are vey disturbed. Your hatred blinds you.


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 18, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...



None of those countries practices seperation japan recently had a half black and half indian miss japan.

Half-Indian woman crowned Miss Japan


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 18, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...




You live a sheltered life if you think every bald white guy is a nazi. What you described is a fan of black metal music.


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 18, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



I said that because you are racist, and two can play the game white boy. But I wouldnt have said it to a good decent white person. You are a bad white person.


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 18, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


If you want to immigrate to Israel, they don't ask whether you believe in God. They ask who your mother was. I.e., it's blood. Race.


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 18, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...



you can convert even by most orthodox standards, well its like a culture or being american "everyone got to be it" but you need to swear allegiance to the people and culture (flag/constitution). its not like white supremacy.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> Jew is a religion not a race, if at all it would be religious supremacy, as far as I know jews come in all colours and shapes and even people with zero jewish ancestrry can become jews by conversion. No one can become white no matter how he much he tries, thats why racism is the worst form of supremacy, worse then religious supremacy or based on language, nationality etc.


Now you finally admitted what your problem is. Here it is what you said:
*"No one can become white no matter how he much he tries, thats why racism is the worst form of supremacy, worse then religious supremacy or based on language, nationality etc."*
You are saying if you could become white then there would be no white supremacists. Your jealousy of people being white while you cannot be one, now changed your resentment to hatred Zigeuner.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 18, 2017)

Mortimer, you are jealous and insecure. Theres nothing stopping you from getting fit and wearing cool clothes too. Move out of mommy's basement and get a job. Find a girlfriend. Get a life.


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 18, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > Jew is a religion not a race, if at all it would be religious supremacy, as far as I know jews come in all colours and shapes and even people with zero jewish ancestrry can become jews by conversion. No one can become white no matter how he much he tries, thats why racism is the worst form of supremacy, worse then religious supremacy or based on language, nationality etc.
> ...



obviously if everyone were white or the same colour then there would be no racism, logical. has nothing to do with me personally.


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 19, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


No, the point is, it is immigration by blood, which means by race. Ethnic, racial Jews are allowed to immigrate. Racial Africans are not, even if the can claim they are Jewish (see Ethiopians). Jews therefore are placed in a superior position to anyone else in the world by Israeli policy. Jewish supremacy.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 19, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...



How am I looking at a monument if it's been 'destroyed'?

I repeat --- "Destruction of monuments"?  How long is this gonna take?


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 19, 2017)

Pogo said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



You're gonna sit there and pretend that there's not a concerted, ongoing effort happening right now in the US to remove monuments? Really?


----------



## Pogo (Sep 19, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...



Ah but he didn't say "remove".  He said "destroy".  Crucial difference.

"Remove" involves placement; "destruction" involves elimination.  He tried to get away with a weasel word and got pulled over.

Re-placement addresses the _location _of something.  Destruction addresses the _existence _of it.
He's trying to take the existing dynamic of the former and distort it into the latter.  And that's dishonest.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 19, 2017)

Pogo said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



If you need to be intellectually dishonest to prove a point...


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 19, 2017)

Pogo said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 19, 2017)

Pogo said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 19, 2017)

Pogo said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


----------



## Pogo (Sep 19, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



BZZZT.  Sorry, a mentally ill driver running over a monumnent in Arkansas that had nothing to do with the Lost Cause movement (or race) isn't at all the subtopic and does not in itself make a case for a pattern of those big bad white supremacists and cheering on the destruction of their monuments.

Lotta weasel-word/weasel-image posters here too dishonest to address the point.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 19, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



You're actually going to sit here on this board and try to tell me "removal" and "destruction" are the same thing?

---- So if I remove this shirt I'm wearing --- it just disappears?  I can never wear it again?

ONCE AGAIN for the Illiterati --- the poster said "destruction".  "Removal" is not "destruction".  Never has been, never will be.
PERIOD.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 19, 2017)

Pogo said:


> BZZZT.  Sorry, a mentally ill driver running over a monumnent in Arkansas that had nothing to do with the Lost Cause movement (or race) isn't at all the subtopic and does not in itself make a case for a pattern of those big bad white supremacists and cheering on the destruction of their monuments.
> 
> Lotta weasel-word/weasel-image posters here too dishonest to address the point.



Destroyed/removed...whatever it's semantics. Monuments are being taken down to appease minorities in order to sow division and win votes.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 19, 2017)

Pogo said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


*Their* monuments Pogster? You have always supported ISIS and their modus operandi of destroying artifacts. ISIS has the perception of the monuments as not "ours" but *theirs. *White supremacists Pogster? Everybody is white supremacist in your and your ilk's eyes who wants to preserve the nations history be it "glorious" or not "so glorious."


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 19, 2017)

Pogo said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Pogster, removal is not exclusive of destruction. Why are you being such a moron? Destroying is actually removing. Your book burning plans are actually aimed at removing certain books from circulation. Your desperate attempts are removing/destroying your logic. I am very disappointed with you Pogster.


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 19, 2017)

Pogo said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Useless sophistry from a useless sophist.


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 19, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > BZZZT.  Sorry, a mentally ill driver running over a monumnent in Arkansas that had nothing to do with the Lost Cause movement (or race) isn't at all the subtopic and does not in itself make a case for a pattern of those big bad white supremacists and cheering on the destruction of their monuments.
> ...


Historically, the destruction of a population's physical cultural symbols presages attacks on the population itself.


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 19, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


He's just being a douche. If you take down a statue of Robert E Lee you've destroyed a cultural symbol of our history whether you smash it into tiny pieces or stash it in a shed.


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 19, 2017)

Pogo said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


If you remove the shirt you are wearing, I know for sure I'LL disappear.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 19, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Deal.

Done.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 19, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > BZZZT.  Sorry, a mentally ill driver running over a monumnent in Arkansas that had nothing to do with the Lost Cause movement (or race) isn't at all the subtopic and does not in itself make a case for a pattern of those big bad white supremacists and cheering on the destruction of their monuments.
> ...



Nnnnope.  Monuments are being *moved *--- not "destroyed", *moved*, crucial difference ----  because of _where they are.  And where they are _is on public municipal land and/or in front of "authoritative" looking buildings, especially local government ones, and that placement is for a specific propaganda purpose, and those municipalities on whose land it stands are taking control of their own spaces.

And if that was to "win votes" it doesn't seem to have worked to that effect since it started over two years ago from the Dylann Roof massacre starting with Nikki Haley and the South Carolina state legislature.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 19, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



And I am disappointed the reading lessons have not taken.  Destroying is a way of removing but moving is not destroying.
Maybe I'd just better leave it at that -- anything more would be too complex.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 19, 2017)

Pogo said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 19, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Nnnnope.  Monuments are being *moved *--- not "destroyed", *moved*, crucial difference ----  because of _where they are.  And where they are _is on public municipal land and/or in front of "authoritative" looking buildings, especially local government ones, and that placement is for a specific propaganda purpose, and those municipalities on whose land it stands are taking control of their own spaces.
> 
> And if that was to "win votes" it doesn't seem to have worked to that effect since it started over two years ago from the Dylann Roof massacre starting with Nikki Haley and the South Carolina state legislature.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 19, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



Yes, "their" monuments.  The Lost Cause and the UDC that put them there.  And we might add, put them exactly where they are for "their" purpose of propaganda transmission.

The rest of your insipid crap in this post goes straight down the garbage disposal and into the sewer whence it came.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 19, 2017)

Pogo said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


You said "removing" in the post I replied to Pogster. Trying to save face again? Everything is for winning regardless if it involves lying. You must have a very bad little man complex (we addressed that issue in the past) that you need to prove something. Poor Pogster you are worthy of pity.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 19, 2017)

Pogo said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Hahaha...nice meltdown little man. You always throw a fit when you are proven to be a liar or proven to be wrong.
UDC = Utah Department of Corrections?


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 19, 2017)

It's interesting that this thread praising communism somehow morphed into an argument in favor of taking down statues.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 19, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



So you have no response except more childish insipid crap.  Garbage disposal gettin' a lotta work.

Asses to asses, dust to dust, all that shit.

Oh btw posts 161 and 162 have no content.  It's prolly more insipid Googly images that get blocked by Ad Block and not worth the effort to turn it off. If there's a point to be made it can be articulated; if not ---- gobbige.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 19, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> It's interesting that this thread praising communism somehow morphed into an argument in favor of taking down statues.



All the more interesting since the thread never mentioned anything about "communisim".  

Which was already pointed out way back.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 19, 2017)

Pogo said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I have no idea why the pictures do not show for you. 

Calm down Pogster. No need to work yourself up. Maybe you need a meaningful relationship the channel down your frustration. Ah..I forgot the little man syndrome.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 19, 2017)

Pogo said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Lol you're missing out on the good stuff bro


----------



## Pogo (Sep 19, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



Yyyyyyyeah you go with that.

"United Daughters of the Confederacy".  The erectors of said monuments.

Here --- catch up.

Here --- catch up some more.

Here --- continue to catch up some more.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 19, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Yyyyyyyeah you go with that.
> 
> "United Daughters of the Confederacy".  The erectors of said monuments.
> 
> ...



Not clicking those links...


----------



## Pogo (Sep 19, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



It's always some image that AdBlock strikes out thinking it's an ad.
In the past sometimes I've turned off ABP so I can see the image.

It's never worth the trouble.

Suffice to say, if all you have to say is a Googly Image, then you have no point of your own anyway and it's not worth my time.  I figure if you can't be bothered to articulate it, I can't either.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 19, 2017)

Pogo said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



This whole issue reminds of a story of how things change back and forth. It is not closely related to the issue here but there are similarities in a sense that regimes want to erase history for political reasons. Regimes are not satisfied with the revisionist rewriting of history anymore but want to eradicate places, monuments and historical buildings. I quote my earlier post without editing it to this particular subject.

"I have problem with the removal of monuments.. they were erected to commemorate an era and mostly dedicated to persons.
I know for fact that this story I am about tell is true, I verified it. In the past, on the other side of the pond cities and municipalities erected fighting units. One regiment in WW I was erected from this certain city and fought valiantly during the war. Many of the cities' sons, husbands, brothers and fathers fell in that war and after the war ended the city erected a memorial for them listing the names of all who have fallen. The memorial was not an endorsement of any ideology it was solely for the memory of the fallen son's of the city. Then a few decades later the regime changed. The new regime erased/chiseled out all the names on that monument first, then mutilated the monument to almost nothing. Now, the regime has changed again and the people of the city see how stupid it was to desecrate the memory of the regiment. That's what's happening here too. It makes no difference to me if you believe it or not, the main thing is that I know it is true"


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 19, 2017)

Correll said:


> I'm not well versed in Nazi race theory, but I know that Slavs did NOT make the cut as "Aryan".



Slavs are in fact more Aryan than Western Europeans.

The Aryans came from the Kurgan expansion out of Ukraine, and genetically, and linguistically Slavs, along with Balts are the closest to the Aryan root of PIE. (Proto-Indo-European)


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 19, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...



Well, I don't really grasp why Neo-Nazis support a regime that bought much suffering to Europe.
In fact, I spent an enormous amount of time on Stormfront, combating these retards.


----------



## Correll (Sep 19, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not well versed in Nazi race theory, but I know that Slavs did NOT make the cut as "Aryan".
> ...




What? The Nazis were scientifically inaccurate in their Racial Theory?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 19, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Capitalist Fascists?
Really?
Fascism directly micro-manages businesses through Councils, and Cartels, this is not Capitalism.

Furthermore, you seem to be supporting Communism.
Really?
Show us one Communist success story?

You truly shouldn't be calling anyone misinformed, or idiots, given the kind of garbage you're spreading.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 19, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Yyyyyyyeah you go with that.
> ...



That's fine.  If you're not ready you're not ready.  But you'll have to recuse yourself from the discussion too.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 19, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...



Well,


Mortimer said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



Did you make poo-poo in your pants?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 19, 2017)

Correll said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



The Nazis seemed to treat Muslims with far more respect than Slavs.

I truly think they were kind of retarded.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 19, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...



Don't you spend most of your time on Racial anthropology forums like Theapricity, and Forum Biodiversity?


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 19, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



TheApricity, ForumBiodiversity not. Why does that matter? As you see also from my posts here Im interested in anthropology and race


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 19, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...



No thats wrong, all jews are eligible to emigrate. And everyone who converts. Demographics of Israel - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 19, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> It was quiete "Aryan" though.



Well, you do have a point.

Soviet Poland especially was pretty nationalist, having separated Germans, and Ukrainians from Poles,  before barring Jews from holding positions of power in Soviet Poland the 1960's, and remaining nearly completely devoid of immigrants.

The issue is though, that Communism is junk, not a single Communist regime a success story.


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 19, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


Converting is the hard part. You can't just declare yourself a Jew and immigrate. If that were the case, the entire continent of Africa would move there this week.


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 19, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...



Look at the demographics of israel article under cirtain circumstances you can get naturalised if you are foreign worker, and dont even need to be jew neither racially nor by religion or culture. Well not everyone can immigrate israel has immigration laws but its wrong that only "racial jews" can live there, what even is a racial jew and why is a ashkenazi more racial jew then a ethiopian jew or middle eastern jew?


----------



## cnelsen (Sep 19, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


You are uttering absurdity. Do you deny a planeload of American Jews landing in Tel Aviv will be allowed to become citizens of Israel while a planeload of American Chinese will not?


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 19, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> TheApricity, ForumBiodiversity not. Why does that matter? As you see also from my posts here Im interested in anthropology and race



Liar.


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 19, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...



If the chinese are jews they will too. History of the Jews in China - Wikipedia
Also in Germany American Germans will get citizenship but not American Chinese. Apply for German Citizenship - Passportia


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 19, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> You are uttering absurdity. Do you deny a planeload of American Jews landing in Tel Aviv will be allowed to become citizens of Israel while a planeload of American Chinese will not?



Morty is a fraud. He changed his username from Inquiring Mind and back then he claimed to be a 'race realist', and "100% caucasian".

Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 19, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > You are uttering absurdity. Do you deny a planeload of American Jews landing in Tel Aviv will be allowed to become citizens of Israel while a planeload of American Chinese will not?
> ...



that was a joke. and it was many years ago.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 19, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> that was a joke. and it was many years ago.



You're a joke. And a liar. We know *everything*.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 19, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...


It wasn't a joke. Read it again Zigeuner. You also lied to Sobieski on this thread about no being on some shit called biodiversity. You did go there, is that right Inquiring Mind?


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 19, 2017)

Mort has an obsession with white supremacists.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 19, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Like many of today's liberals, the Nazis hated the Jews and, since the Muslims also hated the Jews, the Nazis therein liked the Muslims, again, like many of today's liberals.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 19, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > that was a joke. and it was many years ago.
> ...


We got a closet racist on our hands with Ole Morty. He wants his children to be 100% Caucasoid yet spews shit about so called "white supremacy" and "nazi' boogey men. He also collects Serb nationalist memorabilia of the Chetniks. It is posted on this board. He is a provocateur.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 19, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> Mort has an obsession with white supremacists.


He is a provocateur. He is a Serb Nationalist Hating Americans; Right Zigeuner? Who said this?
"Its funny how the Serbs turned now to be the nazi scumbag not the ustasha or albanians lol. Historic revisionism. Americans are fascists and nazis."


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 19, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



I was there but that was long ago, He asked me whether I spend most of my time there, not if I was ever there. Learn to read. I spend most of time on TheApricity which I admittet but Im very inactive on Forum Biodiversity since years. Why I would I have to lie about that? And it was a joke, from another time. I was influenced by racial rhetoric, and it was silly to say that. It maybe forgiven.


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 19, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Mort has an obsession with white supremacists.
> ...



No not at all. I like Americans. 

I even have the American Flag and a Cowboy Hat.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 19, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


Nobody needs to forgive you a fucking thing. Be yourself. You are a Serb Nationalist, so what? You hate Americans, so what? Stay true to your being. People will respect you for it but when you change your stances on things every time the wind blows from a different direction people are saying you are a spineless scumbag with no principles.


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 19, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



No I dont hate Americans. I like Americans. Well I dont like that they bombed Serbia, but otherwise I like american way of life and culture and people. And what it stands for (freedom, democracy, human rights etc.)


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 19, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...



I take it you're not a fan of the Clintons?


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 19, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



No not really.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 19, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...





Mortimer said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...



Liberals believe that elected American officials should represent someone else.  That's why many of us voted for Trump because he promised he would represent us.  Is there something wrong with Americans electing Americans who promise to look out for their interests?


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 19, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...



Trump is hardliner, but I dont hate him so far. Even the pope said lets see what he will do.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Yeah, well I'm talking about real Slavic peoples, ones with Christian faiths, killed by the 10's of millions by the Nazis.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 20, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I don't dispute it.  The Nazis were pure evil.


----------



## ptbw forever (Sep 20, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


60 million?

Where did you pull that number out of?

Mao killed 60 million, moron.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...



So, were quite a few others.



ptbw forever said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



Yeah, I don't think the Nazis killed 60 million.
although 25 - 35 million is very likely, considering that close to 25 million (Give or take a few million)
 were killed in Soviet Russia according to many sources.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...



Capitalists represent us, why do you think we opened up free trade with China, Nafta free trade with Latin America, and tons of Americans losing jobs in the process to foreigners, just because it's cheaper.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 20, 2017)

Stalin was probably as evil as Hitler.  He hated everyone.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 20, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...



International capitalists with no sense of loyalty or nationalism.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> Stalin was probably as evil as Hitler.  He hated everyone.



Indeed, the Holodomor terror famine by Stalin in Ukra_ine killed millions, as did the Gulag.
_
How many Holodomor style terror famines were induced in India by the Capitalists of the British Empire?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...



Hear, hear, these International Capitalists have long been a threat to both national livelihood, but now also national security, as they prop up a hostile China to us, and a Mexican fifth column within the U.S.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 20, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



You lost me on the "Mexican fifth column". My wife is Mexican.  I'm a gringo.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 20, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Stalin was probably as evil as Hitler.  He hated everyone.
> ...



No idea.


----------

